

Ten Tech Trends to Ignore--According to BusinessWeek - thinkcomp
http://images.businessweek.com/ss/08/03/0305_viewpoint/index_01.htm

======
mk
Most of these are insane. Ignore OSS, Apple, and Vitrual servers? I'm sorry
but "it doesn't run quicken multi user mode" is not a reason for me to not buy
anything Apple. Right now I'm using an open source browser, running on an open
source operating system. The software that serves our webpages is open source,
as is the MTA, email client, editor, IRC client, and instant messaging client.
Virtual servers make sense now in a lot of cases.

------
run4yourlives
Wow, this is worse than the start-up money saving tips. They're right about
social-farceware though.

------
thinkcomp
I posted it because while the comments made by BusinessWeek are self-
contradictory and somewhat resigned to a fate of Microsoft-dominated software
forever, they do give some insight into problems that startups could help
solve, as seen from the standpoint of business users.

